# Plasma,LCD,HDTV



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

As we know there r 3 types of HD TV....
1.LCD 
2.Plasma
3.HDTV

which is better TV 2 buy...

just give their advantages & disadvantages....

I m confused between LCD HDTV & HDTV....they both r different i know but wat is the
difference ???


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2008)

depends on need. Each one has it's own advantages and disadvantages.

comparing LCD, HDTV, Plasma is like comparing Santro, Corolla, Audi A8


----------



## hansraj (May 20, 2008)

which one is santro and which one audi???


----------



## purujitb (May 20, 2008)

there are only 2 types(LCD, Plasma) which can be either HD or not.

Hd TVs are those which support resolutions od 720p or higher

u can choose LCD or Plasma according to ur budget and reqirements


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

if you've got the bucks go for something with 1080p.
otherwise, the sony LCD's are pretty cheap right now, despite the fact that samsung's and sony's panels are manufactured in the same factory, there's a marked difference in quality, I have a year old bordeau and the audio sucks, not to mention the occasional ghosting and dead LCDs.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

IMO you can get a Samsung Bordeaux HD LCD.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2008)

Best HDTV's are from

1) Sharp
2) Toshiba
3) NEC

Sony/Samsung/philips can't even come close to these. 

1) Don't fall for Dynamic contrast ratio. That's just a marketing gimmick. Ask for Typical contrast ratio 
2) Lot of difference between HD Ready and FullHD. Always go for FullHD if you have money.
3) Don't buy it in a hurry. Check what  models are available in the store, take down the model numbers on paper, come here and post them. We will let you know which one's the best.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Best *HDTV's* are from
> 1) Sharp
> 2) Toshiba
> 3) NEC



u mean only HDTV not LCD or LCD HDTV



desiibond said:


> Sony/Samsung/philips can't even come close to these.



pls dont blame philips....i m using it 4 the last 10yrs with no problem


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

I am not blaming Philips. Philips is good in CRT's but not in LCD's


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2008)

Hmm...I see now HDTV is wining with 2 votes...& LCD & Plasma being on the same 
level....good VFM (HDTV)


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 22, 2008)

May i know what is an HDTV according to you karanTH85?

HDTVs are of two types, LCD or Plasma. LCDs have become more common due to certain advantages one of them being the cost. Plasmas are preferred while buying a large screen such as 52" or so. there is nothing like HDTV separately. I think you got confused between Full HD & HD ready. These are also LCD or Plasma only. Generally HD ready TVs are cheaper and support only upto 720p & not 1080p. So they are not full HD.

I will once againg stress: there are only two types of HDTVs, not three


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I m confused between LCD HDTV & HDTV....they both r different i know but wat is the
> difference ???


no they are not different.

hdtv is a version of lcd TVs, most plasmas now are hd enabled

*HD is a feature of LCDs & Plasmas

*if you have the money then you should invest in a hd enabled LCD, plasmas are meant only if you are going for a huge screen. please do remember that go for a screen size that fits your room, having a big screen & a small room, will make the picture look bad  the seating distance form the TV has a certain calculation for LCDs, I assume plasmas will have too, so check with the person you buy from.


----------



## m-jeri (May 22, 2008)

@karan

HDTV..is one with suporting 720p or more....

LCD and Plasma are two manufacturing methods of screen..even CRT support HD...google abt it...

abt buying its just abt money...

Please arrange the poll...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> May i know what is an HDTV according to you karanTH85?



I haven't seen the picture quality of LCD & Plasma dats y i m confused i think so..

But I once saw Slim TV in a shop it was there 4 xbox 360 (advertisement u know all
when it was first released in India..they had put in their shops 4 demo of xbox)

so.. i was seeing the picture quality of dat TV...it was awesome...

Btw it was black samsung TV (dont LCD,plasmas) but screen size was abt 40" & price
was Rs40,000 1.5 yrs back so wat was it LCD or Plasma


----------



## techani (May 22, 2008)

Continuing from what Imav told about the sixe of the screen... I heard that the size of the screen should be half of the total distance between the screen/tv and the viewer.

I also agree with Desiibond that the Toshiba is one of the best panels out there. Also learnt that Sharp and NEC is also equally good.

I have seen  quite a few lcd panels from Samsung and Sony but I have always felt that Samsung panels are much more soft and easing on the eye than Sony. Please comment on this.


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> I haven't seen the picture quality of LCD & Plasma dats y i m confused i think so..
> 
> But I once saw Slim TV in a shop it was there 4 xbox 360 (advertisement u know all
> when it was first released in India..they had put in their shops 4 demo of xbox)
> ...


it was samsung bordeaux lcd - *www.tech2.com/india/reviews/lcd/samsung-bordeaux-le26r74bdx-26quot-hdtv/4603/0 maybe a different model, but was the bordeaux range of lcds


----------

